#ubuntu-tour 2010-08-30
<Muscovy> Morning all.
<Muscovy> I think we now have IRC logs.
<Muscovy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/30/%23ubuntu-tour.txt
<Muscovy> Yep, we have IRC logs.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-01
<simoncpu> simoncpu was here
<simoncpu> naaah... didn't show up in the logs
<jpds> simoncpu: The logs are refreshed every hour FWIW.
<simoncpu> ahhhhh, i see...
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-02
<aprilg> hello
<aprilg> anyone here?
<Muscovy> I am.
<Muscovy> aprilg, you still around?
<aprilg> hey
<aprilg> hi
<Muscovy> Actually, I'm not too sure if the logs are working or not.
<Muscovy> I see some, but I'm positive there should be more.
<Muscovy> Well, logs are working, we've just be quiet lately.
<jpds> Idle Relay Chat.
<Muscovy> Indeed.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-03
<Muscovy> Important message, for those not on the mailing list: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/msg00016.html
<Muscovy> Interesting name.
<Omega> Haha.
<Omega> Well, I'm a socialist, and Euler's my idol.
<Omega> socialistic-anarchist
<Crisco> I'm trollcialist
<Crisco> I think I have no preferences at this age
<Omega> That's good.
<Omega> Better than an uninformed opinion.
<Crisco> because then I get in arguments
<Muscovy> I can't say I'm _extremely_ educated, but I'm leaning between socialism and communism.
<Omega> :)
<simoncpu> I AM LOLATRIAN, AND I DEMAND THAT ALL OF YOU SHOULD BOWN DOWN TO MY GREATNESS!!!11!!!1OENONE!!!!
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75 | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | A meeting is taking place over the mailing list, join the list to participate. Archive at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> http://ubuntutour.org :D
<Muscovy> Just testing something. ;D
<aprilg> i hear crickets..
<aprilg> :D
<Omega> :<
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-04
<aprilg> hi Omega :)
<aprilg> we now have the website up
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> we do :)
<Omega> I have one thing to attend, and then we'll talk
<Muscovy> I hear no crickets.
<Muscovy> I'm building an IRC log viewer at http://irclogs.ubuntutour.org/
<Muscovy> Basically it's like irclogs.ubuntu.com without the other channels.
<Muscovy> It's still in progress.
<Muscovy> I just made it for fun. :D
<Omega> I see we're doing well
<Omega> Nice work on the page list
<Muscovy> Page list?
<Omega> the etherpad
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> That Etherpad site is so cool.
<Omega> Mhm.
<Omega> I've been using it for a while :)
<Omega> Since before it was open source
<Omega> I always reccomend it to projects
<Omega> We've come a long way guys.
<Omega> Muscovy: Your site does not reditect correctly: http://ubuntu-tour.alexandos.org/stock
<Omega> it's replacing the slash too
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I think I know what's causing that.
<Omega> aprilg_away: Thanks for the domain :)
<Muscovy> Found the problem, fix should be applied shortly.
<Muscovy> I didn't add a precautionary slash to the direct URL.
<Omega> I just realized that I have a launchpad account from 2008.
<Muscovy> I had similar nostalgia when I was setting up beta Ubuntu One and saw I already had an LP account from reporting an old crash.
<Omega> I just merged my accounts.
<Omega> Man, time flies.
<Omega> I've been using ubuntu for more than two years.
<Muscovy> I'm just a little over one year. I can't believe it's been such a short time.
<Muscovy> I'm just reading http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/ubuntu-default-wallpaper and it sounds awesome.
<Muscovy> I'd love it if the wallpaper evolved randomly.
<Omega> :>
<Omega> Like
<Omega> It starts off as a seed
<Omega> and slowly grows
<Omega> Oh
<Omega> That's different
<Omega> or that could work too
<Muscovy> Did you mean having it start plain then fill in detail by detail?
<Omega> yes
<Omega> But, my example was literal.
<Omega> You start with a seed and let it grow into a flower
<Muscovy> Oh, that's cool.
<Muscovy> I'm picturing a whole garden like that.
<Muscovy> I wouldn't code a garden though. XD
<Muscovy> I'm going to try to fix some pesky redirect issues.
<Omega> Good :)
<Muscovy> The site may disappear for a few minutes. :P
<Omega> :P
<Muscovy> Main domain is back.
<Muscovy> Basically the control panel didn't like an addon and subdomain being the same thing.
<Muscovy> So it got picky about how I could redirect.
<Muscovy> Because it thought it would loop.
<Muscovy> Ok, fixed, but we'll still have it in our caches.
<Muscovy> Because it as set as a permanent redirect, the browsers will remember. :|
<Omega> what domain registrar did april use?
<Omega> what domain registrar did april use?
<Muscovy> I didn't ask.
<Omega> Ah
<Omega> Who has control over the DNS?
<Muscovy> She does, I suppose, because she pointed it at the nameservers.
<Omega> Oh, so the registrars name server?
<Muscovy> No, the hosting ones.
<Omega> Oh
<Muscovy> BTW, I ought to give at least one of you ftp, because once school starts I won't be around quite this much.
<Muscovy> There'd be nothing like me leaving a typo on the front page during the OMG! release. :P
<Omega> :P
<Omega> K, PM me.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-05
<aprilg1> Muscovy: you around?
<Muscovy> aprilg: Around now.
<Muscovy> aprilg: The branch isn't dead, don't worry.
<aprilg> oh.. ok
<Muscovy> There's just weird history.
<aprilg> i couldnt access it earlier tho
<aprilg> must be a problem with launchpad
<Muscovy> For a good 2 hours or so bazaar stuff was semi-down.
<aprilg> re the history, can we change that back?
<Muscovy> No, but as far as I can tell, other than my lost credit, nothing disappeared.
<Muscovy> Note that lp:~loonycookie/ubuntu-tour/april is a sort of side branch. Changes you commit to it don't show up in the main one. Good for unstable testing, but it looks like you were just syncing the pair.
<Muscovy> No problems with it, but your bzr life would be easier without doing that. ;D
<aprilg> :) i push my stuff first on my own branch just to check if all of it works. hihihi
<Muscovy> By the way, thanks for getting us the domain. :D
<aprilg> not a problem :) glad to be of help
<Omega> Going on the road for a while
<Omega> Anyone here?
<Muscovy> Me.
<Omega> Have you ever used Ubuntu One?
<Muscovy> Yep. :D
<Muscovy> Used it since 9.04.
<Omega> Have you shared something and used the short urls?
<Omega> In what form are they?
<Muscovy> A few times. They're something like one.ubuntu.com/ekehtu
<Muscovy> Basically tinurl-style.
<Omega> -Ah
<Muscovy> tinyurl*
<Omega> Can you right click on any file and share it with Ubuntu One?
<Omega> I ask, because I don't have Ubuntu One installed
<Muscovy> I only used the right-click thing once, and it emailed something or other.
<Muscovy> It was a while ago, I'm sure it's changed.
<Omega> Well, what options does it give?
<Omega> I don't know if what I am asking for is an actual feature.
<Muscovy> Something like http://ubuntuone.com/p/ExB/ from the desktop?
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> It seems they removed the "Share this file" option.
<Muscovy> If you're wondering just about the shrunken URL thing, it's done from the U1 web page. There's an expand arrow by the files which will show the option.
<Omega> I wanted to suggest a feature.
<Omega> I'll paste it here.
<Omega> http://fpaste.org/Ik3Y/
<Muscovy> Oh, do you use Fedora?
<Omega> Nope.
<Omega> I just like their pasting thing.
<Omega> I'm on Mint right now.
<Omega> I'm going back to Ubuntu for 10.10
<Omega> But my heart is with Ubuntu.
<Muscovy> I treat other distros as holiday partitions.
<Muscovy> Fedora and Suse I quite like too, but the Ubutnu artwork I love the most.
<Muscovy> Anyways.
<Muscovy> Dynamic DNS sounds neat.
<Muscovy> My friend and I run our VNCs like that through subdomains already, but making this easy for people would be awesome.
<Muscovy> By the "server with Ubuntu One" part, do you mean sync individual files, or just do a static upload?
<Muscovy> As of 10.04, U1 can sync custom folders.
<Omega> Sorry was eating
<Omega> Have you used Opera Unite?
<Omega> Like that
<Omega> It does dynamic dns and has a built in web server
<Omega> And I don't mean synch with U1, but let your friend download it straight from your PC, with no middle-man.
<Muscovy> Never heard of Opera Unite.
<Muscovy> So basically you mean a really friendly webserver?
<Omega> It's built into Opera
<Omega> Well, have to go again
<Muscovy> You know, you've got me interested with that.
<Muscovy> Portions of it would be fairly easy.
<Muscovy> Big issue would be the firewall stuff, I have no idea how to automate port setup.
<Muscovy> Theoretically it would be easy to add nautilus rightclick entries that make and break symlinks, for a start.
<Omega> Hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello Omega.
<Muscovy> One of the little nuisances of Gnome 3 is you miss IRC alerts.
<Omega> Haha.
<Omega> I never have IRC alerts :P
 * Omega uses irssi
<Omega> Muscovy: http://hazetornado.omegalulz.operaunite.com/webserver/content/
<Muscovy> Neat.
<Muscovy> Does it actually set up the firewall stuff?
<Omega> I haven't seen their new stuffs easy, you just point it to a folder and it serves it.
<Omega> Yep.
<Muscovy> ...well, I had no idea things could set up ports.
<Muscovy> That's cool.
<Omega> The problem I'm facing is that I'm not sure if I should suggest this.
<Omega> It would kind of steal Opera Unite's thunder.
<Omega> I could just start with only suggesting the Dynamic DNS thing.
<Muscovy> Maybe that would be best, since dynamic DNS is the core part.
<Omega> Mhm.
<Muscovy> And you could still do lots of cool things like easy VNCing.
<Omega> Yeah
<Muscovy> I'll be back in a sec, moving to Maverick.
<Omega> k.
<Omega> http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/06/16/thoughts-on-opera-unite/
<Omega> Muscovy: ^
<Muscovy> Read it, I was just thinking.
<Muscovy> Interestingly, the DNS part would be pretty easy to set up through even a wget'd PHP file or something.
<Muscovy> The big problem would be setting up the router.
<Muscovy> I think, at least.
<Omega> Hmm.
<Omega> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25714/
<Omega> Submitted there
<Muscovy> I've got an idea sitting at #2 on brainstorm currently. :D
<Omega> ohttp://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25714/:
<Omega> O:
<Omega> Which one :>
<Muscovy> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25685/
<Muscovy> What exactly do you mean in idea 1?
<Omega> Muscovy: Idea 1 isn't mine
<Omega> I'm Timothy
<Muscovy> Right.
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75 | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | Important: http://openetherpad.org/mb6199EFXu
<Muscovy> http://openetherpad.org/mb6199EFXu is the message to send to the OMG! team.
<Muscovy> Comment/edit.
<Omega> Will do
#ubuntu-tour 2011-09-04
<Muscovy> Hey Omega, what should ubuntutour.org's nameservers be?
<Omega> Muscovy: well, we could use the domain registrar's nameservers, point it to 50.31.1.1 (<- is the ip of the server)
<Muscovy> I didn't know we could do that.
<Muscovy> So that's... directly pointing to the webserver's IP, then?
<Omega> Muscovy: what registrar did april use?
<Omega> because they all have nameservers
<Omega> and you just tell it that that's the ip of the server
<Muscovy> Oh ok.
<Muscovy> She's using godaddy.com
